# At a loose end: 15th November for a few days.



## Deleted member 26362 (Nov 11, 2016)

Hi all, Mary and I have a few days free and are looking for somewhere interesting to go in our van.  Any suggestions gratefully received.  Daiboy and Mary.


----------



## delicagirl (Nov 11, 2016)

If you haven't been to Dylan Thomas's residence  its really interesting and Laugharne itself has a huge castle and a  beautiful estuary


----------



## Canalsman (Nov 11, 2016)

Amazing fish and chips too 

Beware of the tides in the car park ...


----------



## Deleted member 26362 (Nov 11, 2016)

delicagirl said:


> If you haven't been to Dylan Thomas's residence  its really interesting and Laugharne itself has a huge castle and a  beautiful estuary


Thanks Delicagirl, great idea but a little close to home for us. We often pop down that area we both love that whole coastline, Amroth, Saundersfoot and Tenby. daiboy


----------



## delicagirl (Nov 13, 2016)

Daiboy said:


> Thanks Delicagirl, great idea but a little close to home for us. We often pop down that area we both love that whole coastline, Amroth, Saundersfoot and Tenby. daiboy



fair enough 

Do you know about Kete ?  http://www.visitpembrokeshire.com/explore-pembrokeshire/gazing-at-the-stars/

Almost at the end of a dead end lane, there is a wonderful carpark close to "The Vomit" part of the coastal footpath  - which gives a lovely view over to the island (whose name escapes me) where you can bird-watching.    Kete also has an interesting World War Two history  -  training for radar operators was done here, and 400 folks worked here.  The trainee radar-spotters were given their  radar equipment, and a Walls Ice-cream bicycle to install it on, which enabled them to drive round the Pembrokeshire countryside learning how to spot aircraft and submarines....  The bicyles were commandeered by the War Office due to a shortage of petrol at the time  !!!   There are wonderful pictures of this "Dads Army type activity"  in the NT carpark.   There is also the old lighthouse and some  lovely walks to be had along the coast where there are the remains of a lot of military buildings.

The sunsets here are gorgeous.....


----------



## Canalsman (Nov 13, 2016)

delicagirl said:


> Almost at the end of a dead end lane, there is a wonderful carpark close to "The Vomit" part of the coastal footpath  - which gives a lovely view over to the island (whose name escapes me) ...



Skokholm Island - the car park is in the POIs.


----------



## delicagirl (Nov 13, 2016)

POI Admin said:


> Skokholm Island - the car park is in the POIs.



Thanks -   i have sat many a time watching the sun set in this beautiful, but isolated spot.  If the weather is kind there is a boat taking bird watchers over to the island  but i dont know if it runs this late in the year....


----------



## Lee (Nov 15, 2016)

Hello Dai!  We have stayed at the pub at Glasson dock near Lancaster for a couple of weekends.  Lovely pub, nr smoke house with delicious smoked fish and only 5 miles to Lancaster

Linda


----------

